# still waiting



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I have checked my status again and it now says decision made, asked for more photos, does this mean we are nearly there or can it mean im never gonna get there ???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> I have checked my status again and it now says decision made, asked for more photos, does this mean we are nearly there or can it mean im never gonna get there ???


You've been asked for photographs? I know your wife and kids are gorgeous but your ugly status will probably mean they'll be coming without you. We only admit gorgeous and handsome, lol.

Yes, I believe when the photos are requested you have been approved. You'll probably be soon receiving a request for your passports.

Much good luck.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

patient man said:


> I have checked my status again and it now says decision made, asked for more photos, does this mean we are nearly there or can it mean im never gonna get there ???


I think you will be fine by the sounds of it.
Looks like you have been approved.
Best of luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You've been asked for photographs? I know your wife and kids are gorgeous but your ugly status will probably mean they'll be coming without you. We only admit gorgeous and handsome, lol.
> 
> Yes, I believe when the photos are requested you have been approved. You'll probably be soon receiving a request for your passports.
> 
> ...


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

We ahve beenlooking at the northwast or the yukon any advice, we ahve read up on both provinces but we can all write a good story!!!


----------

